# Dressage saddle for endurance



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Doesn't look like it fits your horse at all. The tree look way too narrow and sitting on his spine, but I'm not pro at this so maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> Doesn't look like it fits your horse at all. The tree look way too narrow and sitting on his spine, but I'm not pro at this so maybe someone else will chime in.



I should have had someone taller take the pics. I had to stand on a bucket to get those and it was still awkward. I'll post some more and maybe you guys can see better. 

I told the BO I was afraid of the gullet not clearing well but when you can't see over your horse's butt it's really hard to tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

The channel width from the back view looks too narrow. This video will show you what I mean.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> The channel width from the back view looks too narrow. This video will show you what I mean.



Actually I watched that video twice today. Lol. Thank you though! I'm thinking I agree. I'm going to look again tomorrow when I can take him outside in the sun and stand on the mounting block to see better. The supplement bucket just wasn't tall enough to get straight pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

This is a still I took from the video of an example of a saddle where the channel is too narrow, followed by your pic. I can't imagine he would be comfortable during a long endurance ride in that saddle.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

You're right. Oh well. It was worst tossing up there and at least checking. I really appreciate you taking the still! 

Saddle fitting is just not my strong suit. I'm comfortable with nutrition and feet. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Seriously though, this is the most comfortable saddle I've ever sat in (on a stand, not him). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

What brand is it?


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

George Kieffer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, for $50 I say get it. Even if you can't use it on that horse. I see possibilities such as interior decorating or just to have around. You never know when some use for it might come in handy.

I really need to start an Enablers Are Us group. :lol:


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hadassah said:


> Well, for $50 I say get it. Even if you can't use it on that horse. I see possibilities such as interior decorating or just to have around. You never know when some use for it might come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start an Enablers Are Us group. :lol:



Haha stop!!!!! Lol I finally sold the last saddle that I can't use! 


I bit the bullet and ordered a saddle I'm 99.9% positive will fit. I'll post pics when it comes in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Enablers R Us. Where I *need* to join. LOL

I thought it looks like a Kieffer. Have had 2, naturally wish I still had them. Hahaha.

Actually, I still do, sort of. First is a black English ?? style, was my Daughter's first good saddle. She sold it once for $500 without telling me, she was 17 years old. I went and bought it back, then made her pay her own board until she paid up to that amount.

Second was a brown dressage saddle I found used and bought for myself. I went very, very broke and for several years gifts I gave to family members were by way of choosing something for them that I already had, or letting them choose what they wanted out of all my stuff.

She, same Daughter, chose that saddle one year.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What size is the seat? I would be interested!!
Most popular dressage saddles for endurance are synthetic....they take SO much abuse...sweat, mud, rain, sleet, water crossings, being tossed around at vet checks, etc. I did a couple of rides in my leather dressage saddle, but bought a replacement and sold it before it was beyond hope.....


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hadassah said:


> Well, for $50 I say get it. Even if you can't use it on that horse. I see possibilities such as interior decorating or just to have around. You never know when some use for it might come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start an Enablers Are Us group. :lol:



I love love love your user name for the record 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

greentree said:


> What size is the seat? I would be interested!!
> 
> Most popular dressage saddles for endurance are synthetic....they take SO much abuse...sweat, mud, rain, sleet, water crossings, being tossed around at vet checks, etc. I did a couple of rides in my leather dressage saddle, but bought a replacement and sold it before it was beyond hope.....



I'll measure. Part of my mind change is now that my old BO has had time to research out the saddle she want $100. I get that it's a nice saddle. But that's almost my board and it doesn't fit him. 

I think I'll be happier with the synthetic I ordered. I used to hate synthetic until someone introduced me to trail riding! That turned into obstacles, that turned into natrc, and that is now turning into endurance.., we all enable each other on here! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Saddle search is over!!! We both love it! I can't believe how much more freely he moves and how big he moves under it! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

